# Server umbenennen



## pek (30. Nov. 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Wir verwenden ISPConfig 3.0.3 auf Debian mit zwei Servern als Multiserversystem.

Wegen Umstrukturierung müssen wir die Domain der Server ändern.


web1.domain.net & web2.domain.net

nach

web1.newdomain.net & web2.newdomain.net


Ist das möglich und gibt es da eine strukturierte Vorgehensweise, bzw. was muss man dabei beachten?

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2010)

Ich würde da wie folgt vorgehen:

Den server.sh Cronjob in der root crontab aller Server auskommentieren, um ispconfig temporär lahmzulegen.

1) Hostnamen der Server ändern.
2) /etc/hosts Dateien der Server ändern.
3) Servernamen in der "mysql" MySQL datenbank ändern. das sind einige Einträge in den diversen untertabellen.
4) mysql neu starten.
5) ggf. vorhandene dns records ändern.

Cronjobs wieder aktivieren.


----------

